
Morphdom – fast and lightweight DOM diffing/patching (without the virtual part) - psteeleidem
https://github.com/patrick-steele-idem/morphdom
======
nitwit005
The usual problem with this kind of thing is actually events. The
modifications may, or may not, add elements that need listeners attached to
them. It looks like as this is now, after any update you'd have to query all
such elements and see if they need a listener attached.

React has its own "Event System" to try to deal with that issue.

~~~
coderzach
Using event delegation makes that a non issue.

~~~
nitwit005
Sort of. You'd have to listen at the top level of wherever you're using this,
so you'll have to write your own mini event library to figure out which
component got clicked on, and grab any associated data.

